# Snapper rig for 70-150 feet of water



## FishingAddict (Jul 5, 2013)

What are your thoughts on making a double hook snapper rig over a single hooked one?

What are the benefits of using a snelled hook when not using a double hook rig?


----------



## d-a (Jul 6, 2013)

Red snapper or vermillion snapper? Red snapper I want as large a bait as I can get on a single hook rig. It weeds out the smaller ones. Vermillion (B liners, mingo's) I want a smaller two hook rig with a bank sinker at the bottom. 

The benefits of a properly snelled circle hook is a quicker hook set. There is a correct way and a wrong way the leader should come out the hook eye. One way immediately turns the hook to start setting and the other make the hook pull away from the fish's mouth. A tied circle hook is a compromise between the two ways of snelling.

It you need pics I can get some

d-a


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, d-a!

I just googled how to snell a hook as I didn't know they could be tied wrong. Turns out I've tied correctly-  I just reversed engineered them from what I've seen in the past.

But man, the way I was tying it is much harder than the way I just watched!! I'm excited to tie it the easier way!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW- I will be using a single hook 8/0 circle for my live bait (pin fish) during the day, but at night I was planning to use dead cigar minnows- I'd expect mostly large mangroves (3-8 pounds) and porgies.

Double 5/0 bait hook for the cigar minnows?

Thanks!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you put circle hooks on a double hook rig?


----------



## d-a (Jul 6, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Can you put circle hooks on a double hook rig?



Yes you can, the way I make my double hook rigs there is a dropper loop. You just squeeze the loop together and insert it thru the hook eye then open the loop up and back over the hook. It's not a "knot" but it won't come off unless one of the legs of the dropper loop breaks. 

As for mangroves, I still like a single hook. There very powerful and at night there not leader shy. So I tend to use 60-80 leader for them and the biggest circle hook that will hide in my chunk. Hiding the hook isn't necessary, but if they feel the hook then they will drop it. 

Mangrove fishing is about the only fishing that I use bait for anymore. It's very fun and the bag limits are reasonable. At night you can get all you want, daytime it's much more tricky. 

d-a


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks!

So what do you use for grouper and reds? Do you jig for them? Is it more productive than a lively pinfish?


----------



## d-a (Jul 6, 2013)

Yea I jig for them mostly. But when bait fishing its a 3-6ft leader below a sinker carolina rigged. Lots of guys are just as successful with a live pin fish or squirrel fish. 

If there hungry everything works, but on some days only way to get them to bite is by a reactionary bite. Jigging provokes that. All the grouper I've been catching lately have all had empty stomachs. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 7, 2013)

Single circle hook snelled.....and briddle your bait in some manner.  Fished on a leader carolina style (to me length is more of a personal area...whatever you feel comfortable with).  I also found for people not used to fishing with circle hooks a lever drag reel with a good bait clicker works miracles...Or as Doug said.....jigging ...I consistantly catch my largest snapper on various japanese style knife jigs.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 8, 2013)

Great info, guys.  Thank you!

Turns out during the day we might go as deep as 350-400 feet. 

What is the best way to use a knife jig?  May have to use that if the bite is slow.  Is it just drop to the bottom?  My go to road is actually a Shakespeare tiger lite jigging rod.  I just like it cause it's light easier to reel big fish up because it's not a broomstick. 

All I fish with are circle hooks now a days. That being said, after a long ride out and anticipation building, I have a reallllly hard time not setting the hook on the first bite.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 8, 2013)

BtW- what's your favorite brand/ size/ weight/ color to the jigs? Again, we'll be fishing up to 300-400 feet, but at least 250


----------



## d-a (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't really have a favorite jig, I have some that I prefer over others for the targeted species. Can't really go wrong with pink, blue or gold color jigs. 

As a general rule 100g in jig weight per 100ft of depth. Sometimes you can get away with less and it's best to always use the lightest jig you can reach bottom with. I normally just bounce the bottom with the jig for grouper and snapper, then rip it back to the surface as fast as you can for Aj's

d-a


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 8, 2013)

Perfect, thanks!!


----------

